# FOTOS PAISAJISTICAS DE NUESTRA SINIGUAL TIERRA PERÚ



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

LA CATEDRAL....








CRIADERO DE ALPACAS..








ANTIPLANO..








LA ABUNDANCIA DE JUREL EN LA CORRIENTE DE HUMBOLTD








LARGO CAMINO A CASA.








EL PASO DE HUAYHUASH








VALLE SAGRADO.








CAÑON DEL COLCA..








ALPACAS..








NEVADO YERUPAYA








FOTO EN EL VALLE SAGRADO..








Y SALIO EL SOL...CUZCO.








AL TERMINO DEL DÍA EN HUAYHUASH..








ALPINISMO EN HUARAZ..








LINDA DE MACHU PICHU..








PAISAJE EN LA CORDILLERA BLANCA..








LOBOS MARINOS ISLAS BALLESTAS.. ICA








ESTA FOTO SE LLAMA CONTEMPLANDO LA BELLEZA IDIOTICA..








FOTO DE LO QUE QUEDA DE LAS RUINAS INCAS
DEL TEMPLO DE WIRACOCHA..








LAS CORDILLERAS BLANCA Y NEGRA..








FOTO DE LA MESETA DEL COLLAO..








FOTO TOMADA EN ANCASH HUARAZ..








LA MONTAÑA MÁS BELLA DEL MUNDO ALPAMAYO..








FOTO DEL E.T EL EXTRA TERRESTRE DE NAZCA..








LA COSTA DE PISCO..
ACANTILADOS..








LOS CULTIVOS DE LAMBAYEQUE..








LAS TERRAZAS INCAS DE CULTIVOS EN AREQUIPA..








OTRA MÁS..








LAS LINEAS DE NAZCA EL COLIBRI..








OTRA ENIGMATICA DE LAS LINEAS DE NAZCA EL PERRO..








EN LA BASE DEL NEVADO ISHINCA EN LA CORDILLERA HUAYHUASH..








ESTA CUEVA ESTA EN LA PUNTA DEL NEVADO ISHINCA A
5,530 METROS DE ALTURA..








FOTO TOMADA EN LAS ALTURAS DEL NEVADO PISCO..








LOS BOFEDALES DE AREQUIPA.








OTRA FOTO TOMADA DEL NEVADO ISHINCA..








OTRA MÁS DEL CAÑON COLCA.








FOTO FUE TOMADA EN EL DESIERTO PERUANO UNO DE LOS DESIERTOS MÁS SECOS Y ARIDOS
DEL MUNDO...








OTRA DE LA CATEDRAL..








FOTO TOMADAS EN LAS RUINAS DE SACSAYHUAMAN..








MÁS TERRASAS DE CULTIVOS INCAS.








RESTOS ARQUEOLÓGICOS DE WIÑAY WAYNA INCA..








FOTO TOMADA EN HUAYHUASH EN LOS BOFEDALES.








SUNSET EN EL NEVADO TOQLLARAJU A 5,100 METROS E ALTURA.








EL VOLCÁN SALKANTAY..6,271 METROS EN AREQUIPA
SEGÚN MUCHOS EN VOLCÁN MÁS ALTO DEL MUNDO...








LA PLAYAS DE ARENA COLOR CHAMPANG AL SUR DEL PERÚ
EN ICA..








PARACAS PARQUE NACIONAL..


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

FORMACIONES GEOLOGICAS DE CORANI..








ACAMPANDO A LOS PIES DEL JASJANA..








ENCUENTRA A LA VIZCACHA...








EL AMANECER ISLA TAQUILE EN EL LAGO TITICACA..








EL CAÑON DEL COLCA UNO DE LOS MÁS PROFUNDOS DEL PLANETA.








FOTO DE LA LAGUNA SABINACOCHA..








FOTO TOMADA EN EL PUERTO DE PAITA EN PIURA
A LA PESCA FUE A LAS 2.30 PM..








FOTO TOMADA CERCA A TICLIO EN JUNIN..








FOTO TOMADA EN LA PLAYA PUNTA NEGRA AL SUR DE LIMA.








FOTO TOMADA EN CUZCO CERCA AL PUEBLO DE MARAS
LOS CAMPOS DE ORO.








FOTO TOMADA CERCA A SACSAYHUAMAN CUZCO..








VERÓNICA Y SU VACA..








FOTO TOMADA DESDE LAS RUINAS DE PACHACAMAC 
AL SUR DE LIMA..








FOTO TOMADA EN LAS ALTURAS DE HUANCAVELICA..








FOTO TOMADA AL FRENTE DE LAS ISLAS SAN LORENZO Y EL FRONTÓN.








FOTO DEL RIO MANTARO EN JUNIN..








FOTO DE LIMA DE NOCHE DESDE EL CERRO SANCRISTOBAL..








FOTO DE LIMA LA CRUZ DEL MORRO..








FOTO TOMADA EN MOQUEGUA..








NO ES MARTE ES PUNO JAJAJA..








LAS SALINERAS DE MARAS..


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

BUENO MI TRIBÚ ESPERO QUE LES GUSTEN LAS FOTONGAS QUE LES PUSE ESTUVE TODA LA NOCHE EN VELA HACIENDO ESTE THREAD PARA TODOS USTEDES, Y PARA LOS NO PERUANOS DE MALA FÉ MUERANSE DE ENVIDIA EL PERÚ ES UN PAÍS HERMOSO PERO CON MAYÚSCULAS JAJAJAJA SALUDOS,NIÑOS Y NIÑAS ME VOY A DORMIR Y A TRABAJAR DESPUES CHAUFA....


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Tù no necesitas halagos Quique, porque tus fotos son increibles siempre. Lo que si merece una ola es q te hayas trasnochado para ponerlas en este thread!!!!!!!!

Tu eres el paisajista del foro. Excelente gusto y criterio para postear. Las fotos claras y definidas. Los lugares que pueden causar mayor entusiasmo para el turismo. En una palabra EXCELENTES!!!!!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Vane ya lo dijo todo, así que huelgan mis palabras. Muy bien, Enrique Daniel.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Tù no necesitas halagos Quique, porque tus fotos son increibles siempre. Lo que si merece una ola es q te hayas trasnochado para ponerlas en este thread!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tu eres el paisajista del foro. Excelente gusto y criterio para postear. Las fotos claras y definidas. Los lugares que pueden causar mayor entusiasmo para el turismo. En una palabra EXCELENTES!!!!!


HOLA VANE DE ROSAS CRACIAS POR TUS PALABRAS ESCRITAS,REALMENTE ME DA MUCHA ALEGRIA LEER SUS COMENTARIOS,NO SOLO HARÉ THREADS DE NUESTRO PAÍS EN SÍ.....PERO CREO QUE HA LLEGADO LA HORA DE HACER THREADS DE OTROS PAISES,PARA PODER CONOCERLOS MEJOR COMO NACIONES HERMANAS CREO COMENSARE CON ECUADOR,BOLIVIA,VENEZUELA Y COLOMBIA......


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Me parece buena idea, pero no se si se deban poner aqui en el inca, quiza mejor en ciudades en los forums generales. Acà he intentado poner cosas de ecuador pero como se supone que es un foro peruano hay cierta resistencia. Si el resto de foristas estàn de acuerdo podemos hacer una secuencia fotogràfica de Ecuador contigo (serìa chèvere) 

En todo caso siempre consigues fotos expectaculares. Q bueno


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

wow, excelente, maravillosas, impresionantes.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Estas fotos me dejaron :eek2: 




























Espectaculares.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Hartas fotos jajaja todas muy buenas, gracias por la colaboración kay:


----------

